# TivoToGo, Java HMO, Tivo server?



## zardoz007 (Dec 31, 2005)

A proposal:

I'm trying to sift through the different apps that deal with a networked Tivo and am unsure of what each can do or not do. I have Zippered D-tivo and would like some direction.

In exchange I would be willing to collaborate with one or more of you veterans in making a chart that might help others with this. Something with a column that says what type, version, updgraded/hacked Tivo you have and then a flow chart? as to what works/don't work and the features or benefits of each.

Appreciate any direction on the first.

Thoughts or ideas on the second? :up: :down: 

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

zardoz:
this sounds like a fantastic idea for a faq/wiki.
I know NOTHING about wiki's but it would be cool to have one.


----------



## zardoz007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Perhaps a good place to start would be for readers to reply with their favorite setup and describe pros and cons? (Using appropriate euphamisms where nessesary.) I'd be happy to compile (or help) the info in a form that would be most helpful.

Gunny, which app will give me the most _funtionality_ both to and from PC?
Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Tivoserver is a great tool for watching all kinds of content you can find online on a tivo.
I am using it to view podcasts like DL.TV and diggnation on my TV.
As for FROM the TiVo, Tivo to Go is the only legal sanctioned method we're allowed to discuss here.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Here's my setup:
A HDVR2 with factory HD in my bedroom
A Hughes DVR40 with a 160 Gig HD in my Livingroom. Both are of course Zippered.
connecting both to my network I am using Netgear FA120's connected to Belkin FD57230-4's in bridge mode. These Bridges connect wirelessly to the rest of my network.
For HMO functions I am using JavaHMO on my Mac, and Tivo Desktop on my Wife's PC.
I use Tivotool on my Mac for streaming video and "other stuff".
I also have tivoserver installed on my mac to send Videopodcasts I've subscribed to in Fireant.
I'm quite pleased with this setup and the only recent additions have been tivoserver and the Fireant podcast aggregator.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> ....I know NOTHING about wiki's but it would be cool to have one.


'Course Gunny says that about a lot of things.   
Was that what zardoz meant by "(Using appropriate euphamisms where nessesary.)"


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Here's a starting point... we have a tivoserver wiki page: http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivoserver/tivoserver.cfm

Just edit the main page... put in a link like [Comparison of JavaHmo, Tivo2Go, Tivoserver, et al]

then, you can save the page... click on the blue ? after the link text, and bingo, you've got your own wiki page to put this information (or ask questions, if you can get others to collaborate there... the advantage being that you can link to ANY site... even those that must not be named here)

BTW, when gunnyman said tivoserver was a tool for "watching all types of content" the emphasis is on watching... it doesn't stream mp3s, etc. like javaHMO does


----------

